# Fire Wall/Barrier Construction



## Marshal Chris (Apr 27, 2010)

Just wondering how others are verifying contractors are installing fire barriers/walls as to ul design/code etc.


----------



## Mule (Apr 27, 2010)

We do a separate inspection as they are constructing the walls. Sometimes it takes 3 or 4 trips but we know it right!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 27, 2010)

same as mule, seperate inspections


----------



## fatboy (Apr 27, 2010)

yup, inspections as needed to verify compliance with design.


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 28, 2010)

Special Inspections ------ spot checking to ensure special inspectors are doing their part. ( not for every job, but for signficant projects)


----------



## Marshal Chris (Apr 28, 2010)

I had a feeling that's what you all would say.  I wish we had the time to do that.  We're scheduling inspections into mid june already.

What if you encounter a facility that built and you didn't get to?  Do you make them hole saw?

I ask because I believe we had an RA try to pull a fast one.  Plans said one our needed, plans were inaccurate, and a two hour is needed between both tenants.  In this instance, I will definately want to make sure they were constructed accordingly and probably wont get there to watch the construction.


----------

